# 04 Pathfinder revolution sensor



## Gordy09 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was looking at an old thread about the Turbine Revolution sensor leaking transmission fluid through the wiring harness. I have that problem going on now. However, when I went to my local dealer parts department and gave him my VIN, he informed me that he does not show I have that part on my tranny. His info showed my 04 only has the one sensor. A revolution sensor on the side of the tranny and not the "pinion" turbine revolution sensor that the old thread was referring to that is suppose to be on the top/front of the tranny. Does anyone have any experience with the strange tranny leak throught the wiring harness down to the electrical junction on the passenger side of their Pathfinder? What did you do to correct the problem? I am totally stumped on this one. It is definetley leaking out the brown wire connection under the skid plate on the passenger side of the vehicle. This wire disappears in a larger harness before it gets to the tranny. Help please..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

park/neutral switch?


----------



## Gordy09 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll check that.....Schematic shows only one electrical switch attached to transmission from what I can see. Could be more but I can only see one. The other posts state it's the one on top of the tranny but I don't have one apparently.....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sometimes there is a conflict with vin numbers... and some parts do not show up, that maybe your case.
I see a harness on the right side (feeds the elec bs inside trans)
the park/netral sw (inhibitor sw) on the right side
and a revolution sensor on the left side (towards the tail hsg)
there is a turbine sensor, on the left frt of the case..
if you want to pm me your vin, I will see what I can find for you...


----------



## Gordy09 (Jan 22, 2012)

SPEEDO said:


> sometimes there is a conflict with vin numbers... and some parts do not show up, that maybe your case.
> I see a harness on the right side (feeds the elec bs inside trans)
> the park/netral sw (inhibitor sw) on the right side
> and a revolution sensor on the left side (towards the tail hsg)
> ...


PM sent. 
So if I understand you correctly, I still could have or do have a Turbine revolution speed sensor on the top of the transmission even though my VIN number shows I don't have one? The parts guy told me that there are models that don't have one. He said mine shows to have a "plug where the TRSS is located on other models. I


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I see what the other guy was talking about... there shows to be a plug were the "speedo pinion" would be (on the right side). Makes sense now! You do have a turbine sensor (on the left frt)... check your pm's
I tried to post a pic... no luck. If need be, go back to the dealer and have them pull up section#319 it will show you a pic of the trans with the turbine sensor, revolution sensor, inhibitor etc.... have them print it out for you!
(in the pic, #31935M is the turbine sensor)


----------



## Gordy09 (Jan 22, 2012)

SPEEDO said:


> I see what the other guy was talking about... there shows to be a plug were the "speedo pinion" would be (on the right side). Makes sense now! You do have a turbine sensor (on the left frt)... check your pm's
> I tried to post a pic... no luck. If need be, go back to the dealer and have them pull up section#319 it will show you a pic of the trans with the turbine sensor, revolution sensor, inhibitor etc.... have them print it out for you!
> (in the pic, #31935M is the turbine sensor)


I will try and get a pic tomorrow. Is this where I can change it out myself or is this going to be one of those 1700.00 dealer repairs where they have to pull the transmission to get to it?
I want to thank you again for all the help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I am not a mechanic (but I play one on tv) , but you should be able to change it out without too much trouble... ok I lied, I just found out, you can do it from the bottom, but its tight


----------

